# There is no personalitys of Vinscool anymore, only personalitys of Retr0Capez



## Retr0Capez (Jun 21, 2015)

I AM YOUR NEW LEADER!!! I HAVE NOW FOUND THE WAY TO TAKE OVER VINSCOOL'S BODY! THIS ERA SHALL BE KNOWN AS THE RETR0NIUM! MWAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


_Oh god... the voices... so many... why..._


I AM NOW THE HOST! I FEEL SO ALIVE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 21, 2015)

NAH 2 DAY BETCHRO


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 21, 2015)

No,if vins still alive I will continue to follow him even in his darkest hours =D


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2015)

Fuck off m8.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 21, 2015)

Lock Retr0Capez out of the personalities thread and add him to your ignore list


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Lock Retr0Capez out of the personalities thread and add him to your ignore list


Margen67, when is the new version of STRUYA CFW coming out?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Margen67, when is the new version of STRUYA CFW coming out?


pLz askbin struya cfw suprt tread


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> pLz askbin struya cfw suprt tread


Soon™.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh my fucking god. I hate my brother. Please ignore all that I have said since yesterday. He is going to pay


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 21, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Oh my fucking god. I hate my brother. Please ignore all that I have said since yesterday. He is going to pay


Realy?
Don't know if it is true or not scince i don't really know you;will let vins judge you


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Oh my fucking god. I hate my brother. Please ignore all that I have said since yesterday. He is going to pay


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Oh my fucking god. I hate my brother. Please ignore all that I have said since yesterday. He is going to pay


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

I have no idea why I laughed genuily at these last posts trying to call me out. Will get picture of brother holding a hand written note saying it was him soon. Suggest what he should write and if he should write in German or naw


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


Still laughing at these. Will get him to write tomorrow. He is OUT! (Thats slang for sleep, right?)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Still laughing at these. Will get him to write tomorrow. He is OUT! (Thats slang for sleep, right?)


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


What do you mean, "Yeah Sure"? We are on vacation in our homeland, Germany and its like 3:30 AM. Jeez


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> What do you mean, "Yeah Sure"? We are on vacation in our homeland, Germany and its like 3:30 AM. Jeez


Please Understand™.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Please Understand™.


You guys are making no since. I am going to sleep


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> You guys are making no since. I am going to sleep


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> You guys are making no since. I am going to sleep


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> -snip-


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>







Spoiler: This is why I am great






Spoiler: Still great


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> -snip-





Spoiler: Gateway is Illuminati:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Spoiler: Gateway is Illuminati:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20650


What is this? I evened!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> What is this? I evened!





Spoiler: This:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 22, 2015)

YOU ARE NOT EVEN SMEXY AS VINNY 2 DAY, YOU ARE NOT EVEN DEMOCRATIC AS VINNY 2 DAY, SO FUCK OFF 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> YOU ARE NOT EVEN SMEXY AS VINNY 2 DAY, YOU ARE NOT EVEN DEMOCRATIC AS VINNY 2 DAY, SO FUCK OFF 2 DAY


SO TRUE 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 20648
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is why I am great
> ...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Woke up. Expect jet lag.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Woke up. Expect jet lag.


Lol good morning.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Lol good morning.


Ya good morning


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 22, 2015)

I like how this thread turned into a big fuckfest of memes.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I like how this thread turned into a big fuckfest of memes.


Me too. It is the EoF after all.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 22, 2015)

Here guys. Ralph sucks 






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Link if you can't see: http://imgur.com/lk3B3Uw


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2015)

MLG memes and image macros, oh how the mighty have fallen. Goodnight Gbatemp, you've earned your rest.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2015)

king_leo said:


> MLG memes and image macros, oh how the mighty have fallen. Goodnight Gbatemp, you've earned your rest.


Please Understand™.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2015)

WHY WOULD WE EVEN OBEY YOU IF YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL PERSONALITIES?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHY WOULD WE EVEN OBEY YOU IF YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPELL PERSONALITIES?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


I remember that my original thread had a typo for a very long time, until v5 arrived, in which we could change thread titles


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that my original thread had a typo for a very long time, until v5 arrived, in which we could change thread titles


Shots received.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I remember that my original thread had a typo for a very long time, until v5 arrived, in which we could change thread titles


BUT YOU WERE NOT COMMUNIST LIKE RETRO AND YOU'RE DEMOCRATIC 2 DAY SO THATS FINE 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> BUT YOU WERE NOT COMMUNIST LIKE RETRO AND YOU'RE DEMOCRATIC 2 DAY SO THATS FINE 2 DAY


But my countrey, Toonland, is the true real communism, where everyone are equally loved and gets their stuff equally.
It's a community based Utopia.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> But my countrey, Toonland, is the true real communism, where everyone are equally loved and gets their stuff equally.
> It's a community based Utopia.


ISNT THAT DEMOCRATIC 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> ISNT THAT DEMOCRATIC 2 DAY?


IN TRUE COMMUNISM, EVERYONE IS EQUAL 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IN TRUE COMMUNISM, EVERYONE IS EQUAL 2 DAY.


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


ALSO, BITCHTRO IS FASCIST, NOT COMMUNIST, 2 DAY.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY





Cherry Pie said:


> ALSO, BITCHTRO IS FASCIST, NOT COMMUNIST, 2 DAY.


SO MUCH HATE 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> SO MUCH HATE 2 DAY.


Please Understand™.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> ALSO, BITCHTRO IS FASCIST, NOT COMMUNIST, 2 DAY.


HITLER'S BROTHER 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> HITLER'S BROTHER 2 DAY


SO TRUE 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> SO TRUE 2 DAY.


I SMOKED SOUP 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I SMOKED SOUP 2 DAY


DO YOU WANT SOME WEED 2 DAY?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> DO YOU WANT SOME WEED 2 DAY?


I HAVE SOME GROWING 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> I HAVE SOME GROWING 2 DAY.


I WAS TAKING A DUMP 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I WAS TAKING A DUMP 2 DAY


IN YOUR FORTRESS OF SOLITUDE 2 DAY?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IN YOUR FORTRESS OF SOLITUDE 2 DAY?


That's right. Forever alone.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That's right. Forever alone.


Don't you have a girlfriend?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Don't you have a girlfriend?


True, but she's at work until midnight.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> True, but she's at work until midnight.


You still have your right hand


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You still have your right hand


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> DO YOU WANT SOME WEED 2 DAY?


I MAKE MY OWN 2 DAY BUT THX U 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I MAKE MY OWN 2 DAY BUT THX U 2 DAY


NAH EGGS ARE BETTER 2 SMOKE 2 DAY AND 2 EVERY OCCASIONS YOU COULD GET 2


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NAH EGGS ARE BETTER 2 SMOKE 2 DAY AND 2 EVERY OCCASIONS YOU COULD GET 2


MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NIGHT


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NIGHT


YOU MADE THE JOKE FIRST AND THAT NEVER FAILED ME 2 DAY I LAUGHTS EVERYTIME I RETHINK ABOUT YOUR LEGENDARY POST STATING "EGGS 2 DAY" WHEN CHERRY PIE ASKED YOU WHAT DID YOU SMOKE 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> YOU MADE THE JOKE FIRST AND THAT NEVER FAILED ME 2 DAY I LAUGHTS EVERYTIME I RETHINK ABOUT YOUR LEGENDARY POST STATING "EGGS 2 DAY" WHEN CHERRY PIE ASKED YOU WHAT DID YOU SMOKE 2 DAY


WELL THANK YOU 2 DAY! I LAUGH ABOUT IT EVERYTIME! ALL DAY I WAS LAUGHING AT THE POSTS YOU MADE YESTERDAY 2 DAY! GOOD TIMES 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NAH EGGS ARE BETTER 2 SMOKE 2 DAY AND 2 EVERY OCCASIONS YOU COULD GET 2


WEED IS BETTER THAN EGGS 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> WEED IS BETTER THAN EGGS 2 DAY.


NOPE, EGGS AND SOUP ARE BETTER 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> NOPE, EGGS AND SOUP ARE BETTER 2 DAY


RESISTANCE IS FUTILE 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> WEED IS BETTER THAN EGGS 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE 2 DAY.


I WILL PROVE YOU WRONG Soon(TM) 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

All of us clones of BinsKewl are like those shitty ass R4 clones.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WILL PROVE YOU WRONG Soon(TM) 2 DAY


IT'S 2 EARLY 2 SAY SOON(TM) 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> IT'S 2 EARLY 2 SAY SOON(TM) 2 DAY


DID YOU SMOKE THE EIFFEL TOWER 2 DAY?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> DID YOU SMOKE THE EIFFEL TOWER 2 DAY?


HOLY MOTHER FUCKS I LITTERALY LOST MY SHIT 2 DAY
MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NIGHT


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I WILL PROVE YOU WRONG Soon(TM) 2 DAY


YOU LACK THE MLG THUG LIFE 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> HOLY MOTHER FUCKS I LITTERALY LOST MY SHIT 2 DAY
> MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NIGHT


WOULD YOU LIKE SOME SOUP 2 HELP YOU 2 DAY?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> YOU LACK THE MLG THUG LIFE 2 DAY.


OKAY 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WOULD YOU LIKE SOME SOUP 2 HELP YOU 2 DAY?


I WOULD LIKE SOME EIFFEL TOWER IN MY SOUP 2 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I WOULD LIKE SOME EIFFEL TOWER IN MY SOUP 2 2 DAY


I WILL MAKE IT NOW 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

WHY DO YOU GUYS HATE WEED?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

@VinsCool HERE YOU GO 2 DAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@Cherry Pie REFER TO ARNODORIAN'S THREAD OF WHERE HE ASKS FOR A REASON TO HATE WEED 2 DAY

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

WE LITERALLY HIJACKED THIS THREAD 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

YOU GUYS WILL EVENTUALLY LIKE WEED


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> YOU GUYS WILL EVENTUALLY LIKE WEED


I ALREADY DO 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I ALREADY DO 2 DAY


ME 2 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

http://www.cp24.com/news/marijuana-...ith-developing-brains-psychiatrists-1.2409583

VISIT THAT LINK 2 DAY

AS A FACT, SMOKING EGGS, THE EIFFEL TOWER, OR EVEN SOUP MAKES YOU SMARTER, AND PREVENTS YOU FROM EBOLA. CAN WEED SO SO?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> http://www.cp24.com/news/marijuana-...ith-developing-brains-psychiatrists-1.2409583
> 
> VISIT THAT LINK 2 DAY
> 
> AS A FACT, SMOKING EGGS, THE EIFFEL TOWER, OR EVEN SOUP MAKES YOU SMARTER, AND PREVENTS YOU FROM EBOLA. CAN WEED SO SO?


SMOKING WEED PREVENTS YOU FROM EBOLAIDS 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> SMOKING WEED PREVENTS YOU FROM EBOLAIDS 2 DAY.


I AM GOING 2 MORROW 2 SCHOOL FROM 9 AM 2 10 AM 2 SEE MY MARKZ FOR ME EXAMS AND THEN I AM OFFICIALLY ON SUMMER BREAK 2 DAY!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM GOING 2 MORROW 2 SCHOOL FROM 9 AM 2 10 AM 2 SEE MY MARKZ FOR ME EXAMS AND THEN I AM OFFICIALLY ON SUMMER BREAK 2 DAY!


2 MOROW IS A HOLY DAY FOR US QUEBECERS SO NO SCHOOL 2 MOROW


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I AM GOING 2 MORROW 2 SCHOOL FROM 9 AM 2 10 AM 2 SEE MY MARKZ FOR ME EXAMS AND THEN I AM OFFICIALLY ON SUMMER BREAK 2 DAY!


MY GRADES WILL BE MAILED 2 ME SOON™.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2 MOROW IS A HOLY DAY FOR US QUEBECERS SO NO SCHOOL 2 MOROW


HAPPY SAINT JEAN BAPTISTE DAY 2 DAY


Cherry Pie said:


> MY GRADES WILL BE MAILED 2 ME SOON™.


MY REPORT CARD WILL BE MAILED 2 ME NEXT NEXT WEEK, BUT I NEED 2 TIE UP LOOSE ENDS 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 3, 2015)

GOOD TIMES IN THIS THREAD 2 DAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> GOOD TIMES IN THIS THREAD 2 DAY!


SO TRUE 2 DAY!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 5, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> SO TRUE 2 DAY!


I LOVE YOU AND VINNY 2 DAY,  2 NIGHT, AND EVERY MORNING!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 5, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I LOVE YOU AND VINNY 2 DAY,  2 NIGHT, AND EVERY ORNING!


:WUBAROOOOOOO: 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 19, 2015)

What happened to Bitchr0?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What happened to Bitchr0?


I've been wondering that too, but sometimes I feel as if mgrev is Bitchro


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 19, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I've been wondering that too, but sometimes I feel as if mgrev is Bitchro


SO TRUE 2 DAY


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 20, 2015)

Konno Ryo said:


>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 20, 2015)

Eggs smoking, and smoking eggs is love. Eggs smoking, and smoking eggs is life.

ESAMEILESAMEIL


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Eggs smoking, and smoking eggs is love. Eggs smoking, and smoking eggs is life.
> 
> ESAMEILESAMEIL


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


I'll be writing ESAMEILESAMEIL erotica Soon™


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)

I M HI AS FUCK 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I M HI AS FUCK 2 DAY


WHAT DID YOU SMOKE 2 DAY?


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> WHAT DID YOU SMOKE 2 DAY?


WEED 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> EGGS 2 DAY


Fixed.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed.


Green Eggs and Spam fixed'd


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Green Eggs and Eiffel Tower 2 DAY


Fixed again.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed.








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Fixed again.


MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NIGHT!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 21, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Green Eggs and Spam fixed'd


I once had green eggs


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 23, 2015)

Going over to Vinny's store tomorrow to join Francois and smoke those shelves, like the one at Aisle 3


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Going over to Vinny's store tomorrow to join Francois and smoke those shelves, like the one at Aisle 3


It's in front of 15 in my provigo though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Going over to Vinny's store tomorrow to join Francois and smoke those shelves, like the one at Aisle 3


What's the address?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's in front of 15 in my provigo though.


Seems like shelves get you high hard and quick! Francois who frequently smokes your shelves with his cigar told me so; guess he was wrong! LOL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> What's the address?


12131 Vinny-Canada St, Quebec, Ontario, Canada. Postal Code: VILVIL21


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Seems like shelves get you high hard and quick! Francois who frequently smokes your shelves with his cigar told me so; guess he was wrong! LOL
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'll be there Soon™.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'll be there Soon(tm).


I personally find (tm) better than ™ for Soon

but with Please Understand and the others, it looks cool


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I personally find (tm) better than  for Soon
> 
> but with Please Understand and the others, it looks cool


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


HOW ARE YOU 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> HOW ARE YOU 2 DAY?


VERY GOOD 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Seems like shelves get you high hard and quick! Francois who frequently smokes your shelves with his cigar told me so; guess he was wrong! LOL
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


My sides are hurting tonght


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> MY SIDES ARE HURTING 2 NITE


FIXED THAT 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 24, 2015)

Since Francois smoked shelves and got really high, I am excited to try to do this so I have the same experience


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

lolno sorry m8


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> LOLNO SORRY M8 2 DAY*


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 28, 2015)

THANK YOU 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 5, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


----------

